# Which Case Should I Get?



## the_professor (Oct 23, 2008)

Hi gang,

I'm interested in a nice case. What kind of case is nice for me? I'm thinking along the lines of "functions well" and "looks cool".

It'll be ATX.

I don't really care if it's a mid-size or full-size tower.

I'm avoiding the uber-expensive cases at present.

I originally wanted a 100% clear case, though have backed out on that after reading tons of reviews.

I'd like a case with a nice large window on the side, not one of those small windows, I mean big window, like as much as the side of the case as possible.

Great circulation and great fans, that's a must. This computer is going to run hot, I'd like to keep it cool. I cannot afford liquid cooling as cool as it is. Fans are good enough for now.

Pretty glowing colors would be nice.

That's pretty much it. I currently have the Antec 900 on my shopping list, though am looking for a case that fits my descriptions of "functions well" and "looks cool" but at a lower price than the Antec 900 (if at all possible).

I don't know how to add fans or replace default fans with better fans. How do I do that?

Thanks!


----------



## freaksavior (Oct 23, 2008)

Silverstone TJ07 or Coolermaster Stacker 83x


----------



## the_professor (Oct 23, 2008)

freaksavior said:


> Silverstone TJ07 or Coolermaster Stacker 83x



Those are some awesome cases but they're also very expensive compared to what I'm looking for at the moment.

The Antec 900 is $110. I'm trying to find something (fitting what I described in the OP) for less than that cost.


----------



## freaksavior (Oct 23, 2008)

Everyone has a antec 900, ok not everyone but it is one of the most popular cases. 

Raidmax and apevia generally make cheap cases. so not really good but they work.


I have gone with several cheap cases and there ok, but the build quiality in the more expesnvie cases is well worth it. Most of the cases you do have to mod a bit but still, thats half the fun..

if you cant go that much $$ then 

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811119160
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811119138
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811119137

again, i know you said cheaper, but last 2 times i bought cases i spent $150+ on them


----------



## will (Oct 23, 2008)

the_professor said:


> Those are some awesome cases but they're also very expensive compared to what I'm looking for at the moment.
> 
> The Antec 900 is $110. I'm trying to find something (fitting what I described in the OP) for less than that cost.



The Coolermaster CM690 is a very good case. Although it doesnt have a side panel, it looks good (much better than the 900) and has really good cooling - you can have up to 7-8 120mm fans in it. It also has much better cable management than the 900. I dont know about USA but in the UK it is cheaper than the 900 as well.


----------



## erocker (Oct 23, 2008)

If you want something close to the Antec 900, the new Thermaltake V9 is pretty much a copy, but imo looks a little better.


----------



## the_professor (Oct 23, 2008)

freaksavior said:


> Raidmax and apevia generally make cheap cases. so not really good but they work.
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811119160
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811119138
> ...



I like the 1st one, a little higher price though. The 2nd is neat, higher price though. The 3rd one, although no window, for the price it looks like a really good deal!

How do Raidmax and Apevia hold up? Or how do they not hold up? 



will said:


> The Coolermaster CM690 is a very good case. Although it doesnt have a side panel, it looks good (much better than the 900) and has really good cooling - you can have up to 7-8 120mm fans in it. It also has much better cable management than the 900. I dont know about USA but in the UK it is cheaper than the 900 as well.



That CM690 is cool... I saw a window panel replacement for it at newegg.com, though it brings the price up to the same as the Antec 900. 



erocker said:


> If you want something close to the Antec 900, the new Thermaltake V9 is pretty much a copy, but imo looks a little better.



I couldn't find the V9 in a newegg.com search. Is there another name for that model?


----------



## erocker (Oct 23, 2008)

It seems the V9 is very new and should be in the retail market in a week or so..  Here's a link to a review for it. http://www.thinkcomputers.org/index.php?x=reviews&id=866&page=3  They do a good comparison with the M9 model. 

*The m9 is listed at newegg for $79.00 plus there's a $30 mail in rebate.  http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...er+Cases+-+ATX+Form)-_-Thermaltake-_-11133058


----------



## spearman914 (Oct 23, 2008)

the_professor said:


> Those are some awesome cases but they're also very expensive compared to what I'm looking for at the moment.
> 
> The Antec 900 is $110. I'm trying to find something (fitting what I described in the OP) for less than that cost.



Looks like ur really on a tight budget since $110 is pretty low for a case. Tell us your exact budget. If its below $80 then get one of these:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811146025
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811119077
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811119137


----------



## the_professor (Oct 23, 2008)

erocker said:


> It seems the V9 is very new and should be in the retail market in a week or so..  Here's a link to a review for it. http://www.thinkcomputers.org/index.php?x=reviews&id=866&page=3  They do a good comparison with the M9 model.
> 
> *The m9 is listed at newegg for $79.00 plus there's a $30 mail in rebate.  http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...er+Cases+-+ATX+Form)-_-Thermaltake-_-11133058



Wow, I like that! That's nuts... and it's Thermaltake? For that price? That can't be right. 

I might go for that... it's an option I'll seriously consider.



spearman914 said:


> Looks like ur really on a tight budget since $110 is pretty low for a case. Tell us your exact budget. If its below $80 then get one of these:
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811146025
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811119077
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811119137



I like the first one, pretty slick, other two are okay.

My budget is fluctuating actually... I'm deciding which parts to put more $ and less $ into, and am trying to get a quality case for less $ so I can put more $ into other parts... though don't know if that's possible.

My case budget, alone, can be from $50 to probably $150, though if I can get a lower priced one that is still very effective I'll go that route.

#1 = good cooling, circulation, fans.
#2 = if possible, a neat (and big) side window with pretty glowy lights.


----------



## spearman914 (Oct 23, 2008)

the_professor said:


> I like the first one, pretty slick, other two are okay.
> 
> My budget is fluctuating actually... I'm deciding which parts to put more $ and less $ into, and am trying to get a quality case for less $ so I can put more $ into other parts... though don't know if that's possible.
> 
> ...



If you want glowy lights you can buy LED case fans. Here are some examples:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...N=40000573&Description=led fan&name=Case Fans


----------



## the_professor (Oct 23, 2008)

Sweet! I didn't know that.  So the case doesn't have to have glowy lights.  I just have to make sure I can see them (a see-through-something on the case).

...okay, now I'm off to teaching... lol (these forums are addicting)


----------



## ChromeDome (Oct 24, 2008)

hey look here:

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=74515

not _exactly_ what you were considering but close, maybe? and cheap right now. unless its just not enough case for you

its actually taller then the 900, though. and you can put all kinds of pretty glowing fans in it. including two in front.  i like recommending it cause its my case 

edit: oh no see through panel, though 

but you can see the fans lit well all around

although i don't like lights in my case so all my fans have no lights. and i have just three. the 2 it came with and one in front


----------



## AsRock (Oct 24, 2008)

erocker said:


> It seems the V9 is very new and should be in the retail market in a week or so..  Here's a link to a review for it. http://www.thinkcomputers.org/index.php?x=reviews&id=866&page=3  They do a good comparison with the M9 model.
> 
> *The m9 is listed at newegg for $79.00 plus there's a $30 mail in rebate.  http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...er+Cases+-+ATX+Form)-_-Thermaltake-_-11133058



Thats kick ass nice find erocker .  Other fromt hat one i'd go for the TT Armour but thats going be costing you a fair bit more.

All so looks like the iCage fits in that case to erocker that adds the chance to get 2 120mm fans in the front.  The Armor you can fit 3 120mm x 25mm fans in the front..

Allso thinking that one has filters on the front not to hard to clean either.

Now they should do that with the Armmor case and put the power button up there lol....


----------



## the_professor (Oct 24, 2008)

If I could, I'd get Armor... the most expensive Armor is my favorite, #1, hands down... but it's also $$$. Maybe another day (or year).


----------



## freaksavior (Oct 24, 2008)

the_professor said:


> If I could, I'd get Armor... the most expensive Armor is my favorite, #1, hands down... but it's also $$$. Maybe another day (or year).



Sorry my choices are to expensive, they are just nice cases  

the cm 690 is a nice case. over on x/s there are a lot of mods done to it


----------



## the_professor (Oct 24, 2008)

Sorry I don't know this but, what is x/s?


----------



## freaksavior (Oct 24, 2008)

xtreme systems

http://www.xtremesystems.org/Forums/search.php?searchid=9577295 (2nd thread)


----------



## King Wookie (Oct 24, 2008)

Hey Prof.

The 690 is a very good option, and can be found with a windowed side panel.
I've just bought it's smaller brother, the CM 590, with windowed side panel.

http://www.coolermaster.com/products/product.php?language=eu&act=detail&tbcate=246&id=3929

Plenty cooling, and lots of space inside.

I'm currently just painting the inside, and should be moving my pc across to it next week.

As for the fans, I like to use the Zalman led fans, as they can be turned down to very quiet, or move a fair amount of air when needed. They are also pretty cheap.


----------



## Inioch (Oct 24, 2008)

I like my NZXT Tempest a lot:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811146047

Big window with a led fan. Lots of fans in general. Quiet if you adjust the fans.

Decent cable routing. Me likes


----------



## King Wookie (Oct 24, 2008)

Inioch said:


> I like my NZXT Tempest a lot:
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811146047
> 
> ...



Nice choice too.


----------



## MilkyWay (Oct 24, 2008)

nzxt tempest is a good choice its not to dear is big for a mid tower, has 2 top fans and 2 front fans and then a fan at the back and a side fan all 120mm

it has room for 8 hard drives cooled by the 2 front fans

looks cool and modern, has blue led tho if you dont like that

has dust covers on the front and those holes on the bay covers for air flow


cable routing is as simple as routing it behind the board through the 2 pre drill holes

tpu review
http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/NZXT/Tempest


----------



## the_professor (Oct 24, 2008)

I like the NZXT Tempest! Very cool.

How do these 3 cases compare?

NZXT Tempest
Antec 900
Thermaltake M9


----------



## spearman914 (Oct 24, 2008)

the_professor said:


> I like the NZXT Tempest! Very cool.
> 
> How do these 3 cases compare?
> 
> ...



NZXT Tempest is best for performance.


----------



## _jM (Oct 24, 2008)

Just go with the ANTEC 1200 its not too pricey and its a great full sized ATX tower with an all black interior, the 900 is good but everyone and thy're sister has one plus the blacked out 1200 looks much better compared to the 900. and its only 69$ more than the 900 on newegg.


----------



## Maelstrom (Oct 24, 2008)

_jM said:


> Just go with the ANTEC 1200 its not too pricey and its a great full sized ATX tower with an all black interior, the 900 is good but everyone and thy're sister has one plus the blacked out 1200 looks much better compared to the 900. and its only 69$ more than the 900 on newegg.



I have to agree with jM, I have the antec 1200 and i love it. Good amount of room,great cable management, and a great amount of airflow. Plus it has a nice window


----------



## ShadeZeRO (Oct 25, 2008)

Antec Twelve Hundred is $143.99 @ newegg.

Badass case.


----------



## the_professor (Nov 2, 2008)

I made my decision, ended up getting:
NZXT TEMPEST Crafted Series CS-NT-TEM-B Black Steel / Plastic ATX Mid Tower Computer Case.

I'm quite impressed with that case. I was tempted to get a fan controller to fit in an external bay though am holding off on that for now. I may not be able to considering all the other stuff that'll go in the case. 

It should be arriving from newegg this week.


----------



## MilkyWay (Nov 24, 2008)

it has too many bays one is even a 5 converted into a 3 1/2 bay with a little thing for card readers or a floppy drive to go into

the NZXT Tempest is nice i jsut shove the extra wires all wrapped in a cable tidy thing into the space bellow the bottom hard drive bay, some you can tape to the back but there will be a few around just take your time and youll get it good for cabling

one annoying thing is all the fasn come with 3 connectors so its a pain trying to hide them, 2 molex male female i think and a 3 pin for all fans

i used to daisy chain fans with the molex connectors but i upgraded my psu and thought well there is no need to so why do it

be careful with the front panel it hasnt broke for me but the pins are plastic if it wont stay in i slap the bottom left top left and same for the other side and you feel the pins are tight


----------



## WarEagleAU (Nov 24, 2008)

NZXT Tempest is an awesome case to consider as is the HAF 932 (I got it from Mwave.com for 163 shipped ). 

Here is the V9 Erocker was talking about with a 10% promo code: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811133071


----------

